# TPOPT - Norman V. Peale



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2006)

In the same vein of my post on Dr. Dyer. My grandmother gave a book called the power of positive thinking by Norman Vincent Peale and reformed critiques out there??

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## turmeric (Sep 15, 2006)

Goodness - books from the Crypt! These are really old books from the '60's. You might be able to make some money on eBay with them. NVP was trying to fuse Christianity with the pop psychology of his day. Think _Guideposts_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2006)

This and this may be helpful.


----------



## caddy (Sep 19, 2006)

My Grandmother liked him. 

Subtly Dangerous!


----------

